# Congratulations USA 1



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

<TABLE width=851> <TBODY> <TR> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=48>*Lott
Lottery 
Loz-nr*</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=39>*Kat.
Cat.
Kat. *</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=216>*Hund förare
Dog handler
Hundeführer *</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=209>*Hund
Dog
Hunde*</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=54>*Ras
Breed
Rasse*
</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=98>*Land
Country
Land*</TD> <TH class=verdana style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 borderColor=#e5e5e5 scope=col align=center>A</TH> <TH class=verdana style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 borderColor=#e5e5e5 scope=col align=center>B</TH> <TH class=stil371 style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 borderColor=#e5e5e5 scope=col align=center>C</TH> <TH class=verdana style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 borderColor=#e5e5e5 width=29 scope=col align=center>Tot</TH> <TH class=verdana style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 vAlign=middle borderColor=#e5e5e5 scope=col align=center>Pl..</TH></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>76</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>US 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Fabian Robinson</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Graubaer's Boker</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>United States</TD> <TD bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>95</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>93</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>282</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>1</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>16</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>CZ 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Martin Plecháček</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Antrax Ostraryka</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Czech Republic</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>93</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>281</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>2</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>86</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>ES 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Juan José Barragan de los Rios </TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Adonis de Ydre</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Spain</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>91</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>97</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>93</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>281</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>3</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>68</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>MY 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Michael Lee Tai Seng</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Mecberger Lassie</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Malaysia</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>96</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>91</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>281</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>4</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>51</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>SK 01</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Jozef Adamuscin</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Chris spod Lazov</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>GSD</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Slovakia</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>96</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>90</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>280</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>5</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>19</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>US 2</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Ivan Balabanov </TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Ebor Ot Vitosha</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>United States</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>88</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>96</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>95</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>279</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>6</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>43</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>DE 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Petra Sporrer</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Erec von der Schönen Ecke</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Germany</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>98</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>90</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>91</TD> <TD bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>279</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>7</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>121</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>DE 4</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Mario Hupfer</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Malimaniac´s Action</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Germany</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>92</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>93</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>93</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>278</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>8</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>98</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>FR 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Eric Lapointe</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Fix Des Pas Des Betes</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>France</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>96</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>90</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>92</TD> <TD bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>278</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>9</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>55</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>FI 3</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Sanna Hurri</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Ruutipussi Emäntä</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Finland</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>92</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>91</TD> <TD bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>277</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>10</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>107</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

UDA 1 and USA2 in the first 10!!


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Great performance by team USA. 

Only 1 GSD in top ten.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Outstanding!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

They should leave the politics out of it and just have the best team. Not worry about which land mass we were born on through no fault of our own.


----------

